# Bo, The First Dog, checks out the White House XMAS decorations



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, so he's not a poodle, but Bo is lookin' mighty sweet in this cute holiday video. Interesting how the tail is groomed on a PWD.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Cutest thing ever! Those decorations are beautiful!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

That Bo is a cutie, but I was a bit disappointed when they decided on a PWD as opposed to POO!!


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I just love Bo! He is the bee's knees! We have a larger than life Christmas poodle statue in our foyer too, doesn't everyone? LOL My dog would have destroyed that sculpture within the first day. :hungry:


----------

